# Cleaning propolis



## Cindi (Nov 6, 2006)

I've been collecting propolis all summer, from mostly scraping the top bar ends, I have a very substantial amount of propolis. I want to make it 100% pure, with nothing in it, save the product itself. I know it contains wax, and maybe some hive scrapings, it looks pretty pure looking, but of course I know it isn't. I have searched and searched for information, never to find what I have wanted to know. How is the other stuff that is within this propolis removed? Elaborate please. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## KIFCAT (Oct 26, 2009)

Cindi, ditto to your post. I note no-one has answered you via the forum. If you have any information, I would be keen to learn of it via this forum or a private message to me.
Cheers,
Kifcat


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Propolis can be disolved in methanol ( denatured alcohol ) or ethanol ( moonshine of high alcohol content . Both are HIGHLY flamable and dangerous in closed rooms. Once disolved you can filter it with cloth or coffee filters. Then let the alcolol and water evaporate out. You would probably want to use thin layers in sheet pans so you could easily break it into small pieces when dry and hard.

You may get a lot of bees interested in these pans due to the odor.


----------



## lstclair (Mar 6, 2007)

http://www.fao.org/docrep/w0076e/w0076e14.htm

Detailed instructions.


----------

